# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding.gr 2011

## Muscleboss

Το νέο μπλουζάκι του  :bodybuilding.gr:  είναι έτοιμο!

Προσοχή! Δεν είναι ένα τυχαίο μπλουζάκι, σαν τα διαφημιστικά που βγάζουν διάφορα καταστήματα ή σελίδες!

Θέλαμε να κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο μπουρούσαμε τόσο από άποψη σχεδιάσης, όσο και ποιότητα στάμπας και μπλούζας... 

Κάποια στοιχεία για το αποτέλεσμα:

- Μπλουζάκι *100% βαμβάκι*

- Ποιότητα υφάσματατος: *Υφασμα πολυτελείας*, βάρους 190gr/m2, ότι πιο ανθεκτικό υπάρχει αυτη τη στιγμή στη αγορά. Είναι το ίδιο ύφασμα που βγάζει και η Gaspari Nutrition τα χοντρά προπονητικά της μπλουζάκια.

- *Στάμπα μπροστά & πίσω*, σχεδιασμένη από τον *Νίκο Πατρώνα*, επαγγελματία γραφίστα/σχεδιαστή, εμπνευσμένη απο τον Dorian Yates

- Ποιότητα στάμπας *μεταξοτυπία, χειροποίητη*, ανθεκτική σε πλυσεις, προπονήσεις και ταλαιπωρία, που το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέχτεί είναι να μη σιδερώνεται.

- *Hardcore στυλ* και 2 χρώματα (μαύρο και λευκό), σε όλα τα μεγέθη S-3XL.

Η ποιότητα και η σχεδίαση της μπλούζας είναι ειδικά για σκληρές προπονήσεις, αλλά φοριέται άνετα και για μια βόλτα. 

Η γραμμή της είναι κανονική, θα προτείναμε αν την θέλετε για προπόνηση να παραγγείλετε ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο για να σας είναι άνετη. Αν παραγγείλετε το συνηθισμένο σας νούμερο θα σας είναι πιο εφαρμοστή στο στήθος και την πλάτη.

Παρακάτω οι στάμπες:

Μάυρη XXL:

 


Λευκή XL:

 

*Τιμές:*

1 μπλουζάκι: 15 ευρω
2 μπλουζάκια: 25 ευρώ
3 μπλουζάκια: 35 ευρώ

και απο εκεί και πάνω κάθε επιπλέον μπλουζάκι θα χρεώνεται 10 ευρώ. 
(Οι τιμές είναι πολυ χαμηλές και τιμές κόστους για τη δουλεια και την ποιότητα που έχει αυτο το μπλουζάκι, τις οποίες πηραμε μετά από πολύ κόπο. Κάποια καταστηματα μας ζητούσαν 25 ευρώ τιμή κόστους για να μας το φτιάξουν.)

Οι παραπάνω τιμές ΔΕΝ περιέχουν μεταφορικά το κόστος των οποίων ανέρχεται στα 5 ευρώ για αποστολή συστημένου με τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ σε όλη την ελλάδα. 



*Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*

Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα στον sTeLaKoS. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:

_1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) διεύθυνση,πόλη/περιοχή,Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας 3) τηλέφωνο._

_Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες, μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._

Η πληρωμή θα γίνεται με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό που θα σας δίνεται από τον Στέλιο.

ΜΒ


*Edit: Οι παραγγελίες έχουνε σταματήσει για φέτος. Του χρόνου πάλι παιδιά*  :08. Toast:

----------


## Titanium

Μπράβο φοβερή δουλειά.....Πολυ Hardcore κατασταση μηλαμε :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sofos

> Μπράβο φοβερή δουλειά.....Πολυ Hardcore κατασταση μηλαμε


και γω αυτο εγραψα σ ενα αλλο θρεντ πριν κατι λεπτα,πολυ harcore μπλουζακια  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

και εγω σελωωωωωω....να μην ρωτησω αν στελνετε γερμανια ε? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ειναι και ο αγαπημενος μ ββερ πανω...

----------


## veteran29

κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ α

----------


## sofos

> και εγω σελωωωωωω....να μην ρωτησω αν στελνετε γερμανια ε?
> 
> ειναι και ο αγαπημενος μ ββερ πανω...


εσυ πολλα θες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gianna

> και εγω σελωωωωωω....να μην ρωτησω αν στελνετε γερμανια ε?
> 
> ειναι και ο αγαπημενος μ ββερ πανω...



Θα σου πάρουμε εμείς, βρε!!!
Αλήθεια, το Small κάνει για εμάς τα κοριτσάκια ή είναι θεόφαρδιες οι μπλούζες;;

----------


## sofos

> Θα σου πάρουμε εμείς, βρε!!!
> Αλήθεια, το Small κάνει για εμάς τα κοριτσάκια ή είναι θεόφαρδιες οι μπλούζες;;


εσενα θα σου παρω εγω μια να σου καθεται καλα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gianna

> εσενα θα σου παρω εγω μια να σου καθεται καλα


Πάντως μ' αυτά που κατέβασα για βραδυνό (υγεινά μεν, ποσότητες δε για άντρα κιλών διπλάσιων από μένα :08. Spank:  :02. Porc: ) με βλέπω να παίρνω το large!!!!

----------


## sofos

> Πάντως μ' αυτά που κατέβασα για βραδυνό (υγεινά μεν, ποσότητες δε για άντρα κιλών διπλάσιων από μένα) με βλέπω να παίρνω το large!!!!


ελα μωρε μια φορα αμα το κανες δε πειραζει σιγα

----------


## Gianna

> ελα μωρε μια φορα αμα το κανες δε πειραζει σιγα


 :03. Clap: Αυτό λέω κι εγώ να αυτοπαριγοριέμαι...Ευτυχώς ακόμα στον όγκο είμαι: :08. Food:  :05. Lift Hard:

----------


## gym

> Θα σου πάρουμε εμείς, βρε!!!
> Αλήθεια, το Small κάνει για εμάς τα κοριτσάκια ή είναι θεόφαρδιες οι μπλούζες;;


σου εχω πει ποσοοοοοοο πολυ σε συμπαθω φανταστικη γιανναααα?????



> Πάντως μ' αυτά που κατέβασα για βραδυνό (υγεινά μεν, ποσότητες δε για άντρα κιλών διπλάσιων από μένα) με βλέπω να παίρνω το large!!!!


ε ναι αλλα τωρα θα σε  μαλωσω....κακο κοριτσι...!!!μια και τελευταια ομως γιατι το καλοκαιρι εδω ειναι...!!!!!


καλε ας τα παει καποιος στα οφφ...ακομα αυτο δεν το εμαθα να το κανω...χιχι

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Οχι κόκκινο φέτος?

----------


## pizzass

εστειλα πμ για 2 μπλουζακια μολις  :01. Cool: 
παντως θα ηθελα και μια σταμπα που να λεει : LIGHTWEIGHT BABY ! :01. ROFL:

----------


## γιαννης93

ειναι οπως τα περσινα απο θεμα μεγε8ους? δηλαδη εμενα σαν τα περσινα μου κανει το  medium να παραγγειλω medium?

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα περσινά ήταν λίγο πιο άνετη γραμμή. Και τώρα το M θα σου κάνει αλλά σε στηθος πλάτη θα σου είναι ένα κλίκ πιο εφαρμοστό. Αν το θες για προπόνηση να είναι άνετο σε στηθος και ώμους, αλλά και λίγο μακρύ, τότε πας σε L.

MB

----------


## Tasos Green

μολις πληρωθώ θα τα τιμήσω και εγω.. ειναι πανέμορφα παρα πολυ καλη δουλειά... :03. Clap:

----------


## Noobas

μέχρι πότε μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε?

----------


## marvin

Επειδη σε μικρο και σε τρελο ειναι να μην ταξεις και εγω μικρη δεν ειμαι..αλλα τρελη δεν το αρνουμαι  :01. Razz: ......και καποιος εταξε να κοιταξει το θεμα μου ..περιμενω!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Orc

Παναγιώτη γιατί είναι πάλι τόσα πολλά τα μεταφορικά? Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία εκτός απο τη γενική ταχυδρομική?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Επειδη σε μικρο και σε τρελο ειναι να μην ταξεις και εγω μικρη δεν ειμαι..αλλα τρελη δεν το αρνουμαι ......και καποιος εταξε να κοιταξει το θεμα μου ..περιμενω!!!!!


 :08. In and Out: 

Νίκη, αν η καμπάνα χτυπάει για μένα, τότε οκ θα το δούμε  :01. Mr. Green: 





> Παναγιώτη γιατί είναι πάλι τόσα πολλά τα μεταφορικά? Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία εκτός απο τη γενική ταχυδρομική?


Orc βρες μου τρόπο να στα στείλω οικονομικά και θα το κάνω... με τα ΕΛΤΑ δεν ξέρω μόνο τι παιζει...

ΜΒ

----------


## RAMBO

εγω παντοσ οσεσ φορεσ εχω κανει παραγελλια σε ολα δινω 4-6 ευρω

----------


## Orc

> Orc βρες μου τρόπο να στα στείλω οικονομικά και θα το κάνω... με τα ΕΛΤΑ δεν ξέρω μόνο τι παιζει...
> 
> ΜΒ


Πέρσι έδωσα 13.5€ για 3 μπλουζάκια. Αν βρω κάτι θα σου πω αλλιώς δεν πειράζει. Μπορεί να πάρω πιο πολλά και να μετριαστούν τα έξοδα.

----------


## Krokodeilakias

ελπίζω το XL να μου κάνει!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  πορώθηκα τώρα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## je666

απο που στελνονται? εαν ειναι αθηνα γινεται να κανονισουμε καμμια μερα να ερθω να τις παρω σε καμμια περιοχη εκει? :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

> απο που στελνονται? εαν ειναι αθηνα γινεται να  κανονισουμε καμμια μερα να ερθω να τις παρω σε καμμια περιοχη εκει?


Προς το παρόν στέλνονται από Πάτρα... όποιος είναι Πάτρα μπορουμε να κανονίσουμε να περάσει να τις πάρει απο το γυμναστήριο.

ΜΒ

----------


## je666

κιατο μενω εγω εαν ανεβει κανενας γνωστος αθηνα με κανα τρενο να συναντηθουμε ανταποκριση στο κιατο?

----------


## Muscleboss

> κιατο μενω εγω εαν ανεβει κανενας γνωστος αθηνα με κανα τρενο να συναντηθουμε ανταποκριση στο κιατο?


τρέχα γύρευε αδερφέ...  :01. Unsure: 

---

Τελικά για να είναι το δυνατόν οικονομικά τα μεταφορικά, η αποστολή θα γίνει με ΕΛΤΑ, με κόστος συσκευασίας και μεταφορικών στα *5 ευρώ* , και λογικά θα αποσταλούν συστημένα. 

Τα μπλουζάκια θα προ-πληρώνονται με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. Πληροφορίες κατά την παραγγελία στον stelako.

--

Η στάμπα ενδέχεται ανάλογα με τις πλύσεις να ξεθωριάσει ελαφρώς, όσο το προσέξετε στην πλύση τόσο δε θα έχει προβλημα. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Orc

Άντε να δούμε αν φέτος σπάσουμε ρεκόρ στις παραγγελίες και σας τρέχουμε να φτιάχνετε t-shirts. :01. Razz:

----------


## Teo18

Πολύ δυνατά τα μπλουζάκια!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Πότε περίπου υπολογίζεται να αρχίσουν οι αποστολές ?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Όσοι παραγγείλουν και καθαρίσουν με την προπληρωμή θα τα αποσταλούν οι παραγγελίες τους  γύρω στις 10 Ιουνίου.

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*
> 
> Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα στον sTeLaKoS. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:
> 
> _1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) διεύθυνση,πόλη/περιοχή, 3) τηλέφωνο._
> 
> _Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες, μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._
> 
> 
> ...


Παιδιά εφόσον η αποστολή θα γίνει ταχυδρομικώς χρειαζόμαστε Τ.Κ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πολυ ωραιο το σχεδιο!!!!(dorian  :03. Thumb up: ) :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι πρώτες αποστολές θα ξεκινήσουν σε 1 εβδομάδα, και θα είναι όσοι έκαναν τις πρώτες παραγγελίες και έχουν καταθέσει το απαιτούμενο ποσό. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια παρουσίαση  από το μπλουζακι φορεμενο από τον fitness πρωταθλητη Ακη Βουλγαρελη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

mr kommatias.......τιμαει το ψευδονυμο για ακομα μια φορα :05. Posing:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Τιμολέον, αν μπορέσεις να πεταχτείς Πάτρα και είμαστε και μείς Πάτρα εκείνα τα Σαβ-Κύρ, κανονίζουμε να δοκιμάσει ο γιούς σου ότι θέλει.

--

Οι παραγγελίες που είχαν προπληρωθεί μέχρι τις 3 Ιουνίου, είναι έτοιμες προς αποστολή και θα τις έχετε λογικά μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## gym

> ^ Τιμολέον, αν μπορέσεις να πεταχτείς Πάτρα και είμαστε και μείς Πάτρα εκείνα τα Σαβ-Κύρ, κανονίζουμε να δοκιμάσει ο γιούς σου ότι θέλει.
> 
> --
> 
> Οι παραγγελίες που είχαν προπληρωθεί μέχρι τις 3 Ιουνίου, είναι έτοιμες προς αποστολή και θα τις έχετε λογικά μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Κυριε Πανοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο,γυναικεια δεν γινεται να βγουν??????εεεεεεεεεεεεεε???????κ εγω θελω με τον γειτς.... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Levrone

Πανο να ρωτησω κατι.

Σαφως η ζωη παει μπροστα,

απλα επειδη εχω φιλο που ειδε το περσινο μπλουζακι που φορουσα και του αρεσε, 

παιζει να βγει και κανα περσινο σχεδιο και παλι φετος?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Κυριε Πανοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο,γυναικεια δεν γινεται να βγουν??????εεεεεεεεεεεεεε???????κ εγω θελω με τον γειτς....


Ελένη θα πάρει ένα small, και με κάποιες τροποιησεις θα το κάνεις γυναικείο μάλλον  :01. Smile: 





> Ωραία, κοντά είναι από εκεί η Πάτρα. Που να έλθω εκεί?


Όταν είναι να έρθεις, στειλε μου πμ.






> Πανο να ρωτησω κατι.
> 
> Σαφως η ζωη παει μπροστα,
> 
> απλα επειδη εχω φιλο που ειδε το περσινο μπλουζακι που φορουσα και του αρεσε, 
> 
> παιζει να βγει και κανα περσινο σχεδιο και παλι φετος?


Κώστα δε το βλέπω αυτη τη στιμγή να βγάζουμε τα παλιά. Έχουν μείνει 3-4 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πες μου σε πμ τι νουμερο θέλει, να το κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή.

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

:05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χμμμ,ξερω για ποιον χτυπαει η καμπανα :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> Χμμμ,ξερω για ποιον χτυπαει η καμπανα


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## MuscleProject

Λογικα θα ερθει ειδοποιητηρειο για να παμε να τις παραλαβουμε απο το ταχυδρομειο σωστα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Λογικα θα ερθει ειδοποιητηρειο για να παμε να τις παραλαβουμε απο το ταχυδρομειο σωστα?


Έτσι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MuscleProject

:03. Military All OK:

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι πρωτες αποστολές έγινας με ΕΛΤΑ συστημένο. 

Παραγγελίες θα δεχόμαστε μέχρι 20 Ιουνίου.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> Οι πρωτες αποστολές έγινας με ΕΛΤΑ συστημένο. 
> 
> Παραγγελίες θα δεχόμαστε μέχρι 20 Ιουνίου. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Teo18

Ανυπομονώ  να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο για να πάω να τις παραλάβω!
Έφυγε και η δικιά μου παραγγελία από τις πρώτες ή όχι ακόμα?

----------


## Muscleboss

teo θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι η πληρωμή σου φάνηκε να έγινε τη μέρα που έγινεν οι αποστολές, και τότε θα φύγει με την επόμενη.

ΜΒ

----------


## Teo18

χμμμ. Δηλαδή πότε περίπου θα τα έχω??Από βδομάδα?

----------


## MuscleProject

Μου ηρθε χαρτακι σπο ταχυδρομειο!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Krokodeilakias

εμένα ακόμα τίποτε!  :01. Unsure: 

άντε θα περιμένω απο βδομάδα και θα σας πω!

----------


## MuscleProject

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!χθεσ παρελαβα τις μλουζες!!!!Εχω να πω οτι ειναι αριστης ποιοτητας το υφασμα,εχουν ωραια στενη γραμμη και οι σταμπες ειναι τοσο τελειες και τα χρωματα ολοζωντανα πραγματικα!!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια παιδια μπραβο σασ!!!Οποιος δεν παραγγειλει σιγουρα θα το μετανιωσει!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Military All OK: 

Περιμένουμε να τη δούμε φορεμένη σε φωτογραφία  :08. Toast:

----------


## Orc

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά! Τα μπλουζάκια είναι φανταστικά όπως τα περίμενα! Τέλεια ποιότητα και ωραία σχέδια. Λίγο στενά στα χέρια και την πλάτη είναι. Ελπίζω του χρόνου να μη μου κάνουν. :05. Biceps:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Teo18

> Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά! Τα μπλουζάκια είναι φανταστικά όπως τα περίμενα! Τέλεια ποιότητα και ωραία σχέδια. Λίγο στενά στα χέρια και την πλάτη είναι. Ελπίζω του χρόνου να μη μου κάνουν.


και εγώ θέλω  :08. Spank: 
Βάλτε καμιά φώτο να τα καμαρώσουμε βρεεε και εμείς που δεν τα έχουμε πάρει ακόμα στα χέρια μας!

----------


## Orc

> και εγώ θέλω 
> Βάλτε καμιά φώτο να τα καμαρώσουμε βρεεε και εμείς που δεν τα έχουμε πάρει ακόμα στα χέρια μας!





 :05. Posing:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## RAMBO

να ναι καλα ο φωτογραφος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ( :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Krokodeilakias

Μόλις τις πήρα, είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ!!!!! φοβερή ποιότητα της στάμπας ιδιαίτερα στην πλάτη! Είχα άγχος για το αν πέτυχα το σωστό νούμερο (XL) και όμως πέφτει κουτί πάνω μου! Είναι γαμάτο! Ευχαριστώ! +10 κιλά στο πρόγραμμα λόγω μπλούζας τώρα που λέει και ο Eddie.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

ευχαριστώ bodybuilding.gr!  :03. Clap:   :01. Razz:

----------


## hlias102

Εκανα και γω την παραγγελία μου χθες το βραδάκι...

----------


## Goku91

Πω...ζηλέυω! Και γω θέλωωω! :05. Biceps: 
Έχω όμως αμφιβολία στο νούμερο...
Κανονικά medium βάζω...αλλα συνήθως μετά απο ένα μήνα ξεχειλώνουν οι μπλούζες (λόγο προπονησεων κτλ) :01. Unsure: 
Μήπως να πάρω small για να με δείχνει πιο πρησμένο??

(ξέρω ότι ρωτάω λίγο άκυρα πράγματα, αλλα τί πιστεύετε??  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## chr04

Καλημέρα
και εγώ παρέλαβα σήμερα τα μπλουζάκια. Πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδια σημερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα που δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες. Από αύριο φτιάχνουμε τα τελευταία μπλουζάκια για φέτος.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alexgi

muscleboss να σε ρωτησω οσοι ειναι απο πατρα....μπορουν....να περασουν απο καπου να τα παρουν η πρεπει να κανουμε παραγγελια?????

----------


## Muscleboss

> muscleboss να σε ρωτησω οσοι ειναι απο πατρα....μπορουν....να περασουν απο καπου να τα παρουν η πρεπει να κανουμε παραγγελια?????


Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να περάσεις από το γυμναστήριο του Διονύση Βολικού στη Γούναρη να τα πάρεις. Αλλά πές μου με πμ τι θες, γιατί κλείνουμε τις παραγγελίες.

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> Παιδια σημερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα που δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες. Από αύριο φτιάχνουμε τα τελευταία μπλουζάκια για φέτος. 
> 
> ΜΒ




 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


 
Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι  :01. Smile: 

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι 
> 
> ΜΒ



 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
Δεν χρειαζεται να υποσχεθεις...το εχεις κανει ηδη..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## fEtas7

παιδια καμιά παραταση στις παραγγελιες για μας που δεν προλαβαμε??

----------


## RAMBO

εμενα ακομα δεν εχουν ερθει,σκεφτειτε ποσα μετρα υφασμα χρειαζονται....... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> εμενα ακομα δεν εχουν ερθει,σκεφτειτε ποσα μετρα υφασμα χρειαζονται.......


Ασε RAMBO τα δικα σου θα αποσταλουν μαζι με τα δικα μου...ε καταπληκτικε Muscleboss; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

> Ασε RAMBO τα δικα σου θα αποσταλουν μαζι με τα δικα μου...ε καταπληκτικε Muscleboss;


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

απλα νικη εμεισ ανηκουμε σε αλλη κατηγορια πιο εκλεπτισμενη :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

> απλα νικη εμεισ ανηκουμε σε αλλη κατηγορια πιο εκλεπτισμενη


Ναι ναι και πιο ειδικη θα ελεγα......!!!!!Ειδικων αναγκων  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω ρε πάνο είχα πεί τον στέλιο αλλα ξέχασε φαίνετε θέλω 2 μεγαλούτσικες για μενα τις πιο μεγάλες και 2 μικρές γυναικείες   και σε πμ ενα λογαριασμό να βάλω τα λεφτα γιατι θα μείνω γυμνός μου φαίνετε στο τέλος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

εσενα ηλια φετος μαλλον θα σε στεναχωρισουμε, γιατι 4χ+ χχχ λαρτζ μπλουζες  δεν μπορεσαμε να βγαλουμε. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εσενα ηλια φετος μαλλον θα σε στεναχωρισουμε, γιατι 4χ+ χχχ λαρτζ μπλουζες  δεν μπορεσαμε να βγαλουμε.


εγω δεν θέλω μεγάλες μπλούζες αλλα μικρές σαν τις βαφτιστικιές μου να φαίνομαι μεγάλος , γιατι έτσι όπως σούφρωσα σαν σταφίδα σαν κελεμπίες θα μου είναι οι μεγάλες  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

ναι το ειδα την παρασκευη στην παραλια. ουτε στην ξαπλωστρα χωρουσες, ουτε καν και απο τον διαδρομο μπορουσες να περασεις. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Όλα τα μπλουζάκια όσων έχουν εξοφλήσει την οικονομική τους εκκρεμότητα, θα αποστάλουνε μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. και μετά του χρόνου πάλι  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> Όλα τα μπλουζάκια όσων έχουν εξοφλήσει την οικονομική τους εκκρεμότητα, θα αποστάλουνε μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. και μετά του χρόνου πάλι 
> 
> ΜΒ



 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## giannis64

εσυ τωρα γιατι θυμωσες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## d3m

Το περιμενω πως και πως το μπλουζακι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

παιδια μεταξυ μας εεε!!να μη το μαθει ο μπος! :01. Unsure: 
εχω πει να μου στειλουν καμια 15αρια, και τα πουλαω εε!! :08. Toast: 
οποιος θελει, (αφου εκλεισαν η παραγγελιες) τα πουλαω 40 ευρω το ενα.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sadistic

ελα ναρχονται.....μολις το φορεσω θα κερδισω τουλαχιστον 20 κιλα στον παγκο,,, :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> παιδια μεταξυ μας εεε!!να μη το μαθει ο μπος!
> εχω πει να μου στειλουν καμια 15αρια, και τα πουλαω εε!!
> οποιος θελει, (αφου εκλεισαν η παραγγελιες) τα πουλαω 40 ευρω το ενα..


σε μενα ομως ε?????στελτα εδω....και τα πουλαω 100!30  τα εκατο θα εχεις! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

με τα μπλουζακια που περιμενω τι θα γινει? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σημερα πήρα τα small στα χέρια μου παιδιά. Sorry για καθυστέρηση. Δευτέρα φεύγουν όλες οι παραγγλίες.

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> εσυ τωρα γιατι θυμωσες?


Τωρα το ειδα.....
Γιατι Γιαννη εμας αλλα μας ταξανε......και ειπαμε σε μικρο και σε τρελο δεν ταζουν......!!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> Τωρα το ειδα.....
> Γιατι Γιαννη εμας αλλα μας ταξανε......και ειπαμε σε *μικρο* δεν ταζουν......!!!!!!


εδω εισαι μμ...εδω εισαι...! :01. Wink:

----------


## Teo18

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έφυγαν σήμερα και τα τελευταία μπλουζάκια

ΜΒ

----------


## marvin

> Έφυγαν σήμερα και τα τελευταία μπλουζάκια
> 
> ΜΒ


Αρα παραλαμβανουμε απο Δευτερα; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Teo18

> Αρα παραλαμβανουμε απο Δευτερα;


Δεν ξέρω για εσάς ,εγώ πάντως ετοιμάζομαι να τα φορέσω ήδη  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sadistic

αντε μηπως συκωσουμε κανα κιλο παραπανω φορωντας τα :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  

Δεν εχω λογια!!!!!!!!!Χιλια ευχαριστω δεν φτανουν!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: Για αλλο  πακετο πηγαινα σημερα στο ταχυδρομειο και αλλο παρελαβα.









Ειναι πολυ καλο!!!!!Παρα πολυ καλο. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

εκει δες το το ποζερι το φετονι αμεσως εβγαλε...χαχαχα....τελειο!μπραβο ρε μμ!






εγω τωρα εχω παραπονο αλλα τεσπα...ποτε βγηκε γυναικειο μπλουζακι φετος?εγω νομιζα ηταν μονο του γειτς...αυτο δεν το ειδααα...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δεν εχω λογια!!!!!!!!!Χιλια ευχαριστω δεν φτανουν!!!!!!Για αλλο  πακετο πηγαινα σημερα στο ταχυδρομειο και αλλο παρελαβα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αντε,για να μην λες,σε τακτοποιησε ο Πανος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## hlias102

Παρέλαβα και γώ την Παρασκευή.Το μπλουζάκι είναι παλαβό.Πολύ καλή μου φάνηκε η ποιότητα αλλά και η στάμπα.

----------


## RAMBO



----------


## Polyneikos

> 


 
Eτσι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sadistic

ελπιζω να μουρθει αυριο...μεθαυριο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ παράξενο που δεν έφτασε ακόμα... εκτός αν δεν έγινε η κατάθεση χρημάτων.  :01. Unsure: 

Πάντως όσοι δεν εξόφλησαν την οικονομική εκκρεμότητα, να μην το κάνουν γιατί πλέον δε θα γίνουν άλλες αποστολές.

ΜΒ

----------


## d3m

Ουτε και σε μενα ηρθε :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πεμπτη έγινε η τελευταία αποστολή παιδιά, είναι συστημένα, δε χάνονται. περιμένετε λίγο ακόμα.

ΜΒ

----------


## sadistic

ηρθαν!!!!!!!!!!τα μπλουζακια τα σπανε! :03. Clap: αντε και απο σεπτεμβρη θα βολταρουν πολυ μακρια τα συγκεκριμενα!ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Σήμερα πρωί παρέλαβα και εγώ τα μπλουζάκια μου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## d3m

Εμενα δεν ηρθαν ακομα. :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σήμερα παρέλαβα και γω μου τα έφερε ο θείος γιάννης64 και πορώθηκα θα αρχήσω ξανα προπόνηση συστηματική ετοιμάζομαι για αγώνες τον οκτώβριο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  πλάκα κάνω ενοείτε .
πήρα ενα ΧΧL και ενα ΧL και τα 2 είναι πολύ καλα,   το μικρότερο βέβαια είναι καλύτερο γιατι είναι σαν βαφτιστικό μου και με δείχνει μπρατσαρά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## DrNio

Θα υπάρξουν και νέα μπλουζάκια-φουτερ για χειμώνα ?

----------


## Stathgel

τα μαυρα μπλουζακα πολυ ωραια...αργησα μου φαινεται χαχα :08. Rifle:   :banana:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα υπάρξουν και νέα μπλουζάκια-φουτερ για χειμώνα ?


Δεν αποκλείεται...

ΜΒ

----------


## argyrakis

Πολύ ωραία τα μπλουζάκια πολύ καλή επιλογή  μπράβο παιδιά

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στρατή να το δούμε και φορεμένο....

Φήμες λένε πως μεγάλωσες και θα σου είναι τσίτα κολλητό  :01. Wink:

----------


## argyrakis

> Στρατή να το δούμε και φορεμένο....
> 
> Φήμες λένε πως μεγάλωσες και θα σου είναι τσίτα κολλητό


  Ναι  αλήθεια είναι μου μίκραινε μήπως τα κάνατε ποιο στενά

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ναι  αλήθεια είναι μου μίκραινε μήπως τα κάνατε ποιο στενά


καλα είπα να πάρεις εσυ το διπλό XXL , εγω Μ η S φοράω τώρα , εσυ έγινες σαν  βουβαλομπουγάς τελευταία , δεν το λέει αλλα για κάπου ετοιμάζετε να κατέβει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

την τεταρτη θα ερθω για να παρουμε μετρα!!
 :05. Running:  :05. Running:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> την τεταρτη θα ερθω για να παρουμε μετρα!!


έλα γιάννη να βάλεις μια τάξη γιατι εγω ειδικα πολύ κρεπάλη ρε συ έφυγα 6 το πρωί απο κεραμωτη απο το μπαράκι και σήμερα με το πανελλήνιο τουρνουα μπίτς βόλευ (το έδειχνε και η τηλεόραση γινόταν χαμός) λιώσαμε απο την ζέστη και μας βγήκαν τα μάτια , καλα που είχε μια κινέζα εκεί και την πλήρωσα και μου έκανε μασάζ στην ξαπλώστρα , με έκανε φρεσκαδούρα μιλάμε και τωρα είμαι έτοιμος για βραδυνή έξοδο σαν άνθρωπος  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ναι  αλήθεια είναι μου μίκραινε μήπως τα κάνατε ποιο στενά


Είχαν λιγο πιο στενή γραμμή αυτη τη φορά... μάλλον δηλαδή ήθελες μεγαλύτερο Στράτο..

ΜΒ

----------


## JohnyB

Χθες παρελαβα και γω ειναι φοβερα!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## flinstone

Εμένα δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα. Γιατί καθιστερούνε τώσο;

----------


## Muscleboss

Σπύρο μηπως δεν έγινε η κατάθεση; Στείλε μου ένα πμ να μου πεις και να δουμε τι θα κανουμε γιατί έχω την εντύπωση οτι δεν εφυγαν μπλουζάκια για σένα.

ΜΒ

----------


## DrNio

Τσεκάρετε το αν γίνεται για φουτεράκι + T-shirt για τις χειμερινές μας προπονήσεις.

Θέλουμε κι άλλες!!

 :08. Toast:

----------


## JohnyB

> Τσεκάρετε το αν γίνεται για φουτεράκι + T-shirt για τις χειμερινές μας προπονήσεις.
> 
> Θέλουμε κι άλλες!!





+1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!Aν και ειναι λιγο νωρίς ακομα...............Λογικα απο Σεπτέμβρη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Spyrous

> Τσεκάρετε το αν γίνεται για φουτεράκι + T-shirt για τις χειμερινές μας προπονήσεις.
> 
> Θέλουμε κι άλλες!!


Συμφωνω καντε κατι  :01. Wink:

----------


## nikos221

καποιο σημειο που να μπορουμε να τις παρουμε??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νίκο τα μπλουζάκια φτιάχνονται κατόπιν παραγγελίας και για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα. 
Έχουν σταλεί στα μέλη και δεν προβλέπεται να γίνουνε άλλες φέτος.

Του χρόνου πάλι  :08. Toast:

----------


## DrNio

Πάντως ζήτηση υπάρχει!
Ας υπάρξει και προσφορά για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## murder

> Νίκο τα μπλουζάκια φτιάχνονται κατόπιν παραγγελίας και για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα. 
> Έχουν σταλεί στα μέλη και δεν προβλέπεται να γίνουνε άλλες φέτος.
> 
> Του χρόνου πάλι


δλδ αδερφε εμεις δεν μπορουμε να παρουμε τωρα?

----------


## RAMBO

boss μακαρι να βγει και καμοια χειμωνιατικη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> boss μακαρι να βγει και καμοια χειμωνιατικη


Εσυ θα χρειαστεις Large από τον χειμωνα :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> δλδ αδερφε εμεις δεν μπορουμε να παρουμε τωρα?


Για την ώρα όχι, εκτός κι πείσετε τον Boss να τυπώσει φούτερ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> Για την ώρα όχι, εκτός κι πείσετε τον Boss να τυπώσει φούτερ


Φουτερ ισως οχι αλλα μακρυμανικα μακο στενα ..δεν θα λεγαμε οχι..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: !!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Είναι 2-3 άτομα που τους χρωστάμε κάποια μπλουζάκια. Ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με προσωπικό μηνυμα να τους τα στείλουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## George007

παιδια οταν θα ξεκινησουν παλι να πουλιουντε μπλουζακια πειτε και σ εμενα  :01. Smile:

----------


## RAMBO

Boss ηπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει κανα φουτερ τωρα που δροσισε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Boss ηπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει κανα φουτερ τωρα που δροσισε?


κάτι θα κάνουμε για λίγους όμως  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## tolis93

πωπω να βγουν κ φουτερακια κ τι στο κοσμο.μεχρι κ στο αυτοκινητο το χω ψησει να βαλω αυτοκολλητακι bodybuilding.gr :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

εγωκαθε χρονο ολο το χανω.φετος ημουν στρατο ελπιζω να γινει τιποτα συντομα γιατι απ οτι βλεπω τα μμπλουζακια τα σπανε

----------


## Babis Stinson

> κάτι θα κάνουμε για λίγους όμως 
> 
> ΜΒ


Περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση..!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Galthazar

και γω 2 φορες τα εχω χασει για λιγο...μακαρι να γινει κατι  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikos1233

Κανένα νέο για t-shirt 2012 ?? να πάρουμε και εμείς οι καινούργιοι..

----------


## jannous44

οντως.. μπορουμε μηπως να παραγκειλουμε απο τα παλια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδιά τα παλιά εχουν τελειωσει.Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παραμενει ενα στοκ απουλητο και σε καθε ζητηση να το προσφέρουμε.
Γινονται οι συγκεκριμενες παραγγελίες μεσω του φόρουμ και όσα ζητηθουν,βγαίνουν.Οπότε αυτοματως εξαντλούνται.
Τα επόμενα,πρωτα ο Θεος,όταν θα πλησιαζει το καλοκαιράκι.... :08. Toast:

----------


## jannous44

> Παιδιά τα παλιά εχουν τελειωσει.Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παραμενει ενα στοκ απουλητο και σε καθε ζητηση να το προσφέρουμε.
> Γινονται οι συγκεκριμενες παραγγελίες μεσω του φόρουμ και όσα ζητηθουν,βγαίνουν.Οπότε αυτοματως εξαντλούνται.
> Τα επόμενα,πρωτα ο Θεος,όταν θα πλησιαζει το καλοκαιράκι....


μεχρι το καλοκαιρι  παιζει να μην μας κανουν ουτε τα xxl :05. Posing:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## murder

> Παιδιά τα παλιά εχουν τελειωσει.Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παραμενει ενα στοκ απουλητο και σε καθε ζητηση να το προσφέρουμε.
> Γινονται οι συγκεκριμενες παραγγελίες μεσω του φόρουμ και όσα ζητηθουν,βγαίνουν.Οπότε αυτοματως εξαντλούνται.
> Τα επόμενα,πρωτα ο Θεος,όταν θα πλησιαζει το καλοκαιράκι....


κρατα μας ενημερουσ  :01. Wink:

----------


## eSSpy

υπαρχουν καλοκαιρινα μπλουζακια ;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχουν τελειωσει φίλε μου

----------


## Beast

θα βγαλετε αλλα?!

----------


## koukoutsaki

και γω θελω αμα βγαλετε

----------


## s0k0s

Θελουμε μπλουζακια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

ολα θα γινουν παιδια. ολα στην ωρα τους.  :08. Toast:

----------


## koukoutsaki

εγω θελω και για μενα και για τον αντρα μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Εγω θελω large αλλα λιγο πιο μακρυ απ το κανονικο να μην εχουμε το φαινομενο του υδραυλικου που φτιαχνει γονατιστος τη βρυση... :08. Turtle:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

υπομονή μόνο. κάποια στιγμή που θα ήμαστε έτοιμοι θα βγει ανακοίνωση. τότε θα ξέρετε και σε ποιον θα μπορείτε να κάνετε τις παραγγελίες σας, αλλά και όλους τους τρόπους αποστολής χρημάτων και προϊόντων.

----------


## koukoutsaki

ωραιααααα :08. Turtle: 
ψεματα θα παρω 3 ΚΑΙ για τον αδελφο μ που κανει και βαρη !!!!!

----------


## eli_din3

> και γω θελω αμα βγαλετε


me too  :01. Smile:

----------


## tyler_durden

παιδια ενημερωστε και μενα οταν ειναι..μονο οσο αφορα το μεγεθος,ειμαι 1,80 και γενικα φοραω Μ παντου..
η γραμμη τους πως ειναι;;

----------


## RAMBO

στενη πανω φαρδια κατω

----------


## tliotis

Θέλω κι εγώ φέτος παιδιά!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια όταν ειναι να βγουν τα μπλουζάκια θα βγει σχετική ανακοίνωση. :03. Thumb up:

----------

